# J3301 confusion



## jperkins

I have a description of an ILK injection that says, "2 mL of ILK 20mg/mL (40 mg in total). The ILK in our office is either 10 mg/mL or 40 mg/mL. The physician says bill J3301 x 4. So, if the medicine was from the 40 mg vial wouldn't that just be 1 unit? or 2 units if using 10 mg/mL vial? This is so confusing for me. I appreciate any help and also if anyone has a reliable formula for doing the math to figure this out I would appreciate knowing that too.  Thanks.


----------



## michellepilcher

Per MCR guidelines J3301 is billed per 10mg.  40mg injection would be J3301 x4 units

J3301 triamcinolone acetonide, (Kenalog-10, Kenalog-40) per 10 mg

Example: 
Your bottle says Kenalog 40 =40 mg/ml

If you use 0.25 cc 10 mg/40 mg = 1 Unit
If you use 0.5 cc 20 mg/40 mg = 2 Units
If you use 0.75 cc 30 mg/40 mg = 3 Units
If you use 1.0 cc 40 mg/40 mg = 4 Units


----------

